# Microscope for runnig a fecal?



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi all,

Im looking for recommendations on a microscope for runing fecals on my animals. Im particularily interested in one that can hook up to my computer, so I can download pictures/video - Id love to be able to post what I find, and compile a thread of pics of wats in the poo.

Any brands really stand out as superior? Would a 40x magnification (with 10x optical) be sufficient? Would I be better off purchasing a microscope, then getting a digital add-on?

Any recommendations would be great!


----------



## bwebb (Apr 4, 2007)

What is your price range? I think 40X, with 10x optical, will be good for most helminth ID. However, I would consider looking into one with a 100X oil immersion objective because most ID is done through the eggs. Also, 100X will be handy should you get into ID of protozoa or other ciliates. As for brands, most of what I have used are nikon and they work well, but again this will depend on the price range.

EDIT: If you want to be able to take pics/video, you will be best getting a scope that is suited for this purpose right from the get go.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Price range ill probably need to stay under $300, and thats if the beardie eggs Ill be transporting across the country this weekend make it (I get around $500 or so per clutch if I wholesale). I try and make my animals pay for themselves.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I am adding this to my short list and want one that i can hook my Canon DSLR to.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Besides a microscope, you would also need some way of staining the samples so that you can see most of the organisms, I believe, no?


----------



## bwebb (Apr 4, 2007)

> Besides a microscope, you would also need some way of staining the samples so that you can see most of the organisms, I believe, no?


It depends on the organism and the taxanomic level you with to reach with your ID. I believe it is necessary for ciliates, or would at least be extremely helpful. As far as helminthes go, there are different requirements for different phyla. Nematodes are not stained, mainly because their tissues do not hold stain well. Digentic tremadodes and cestodes generally need to be stained for ID to species. Eggs are not stained either, and are tricky to ID to species. For the average hobbiest who just wants to keep an eye on their frogs parasite load, it most likely won't be necessary. In most cases it is best to have a vet look at it if you think something's up.


----------

